# Galaxy S7



## flmatter (Feb 25, 2016)

Did anyone else pre-order the S7? I have both the S7 and S7edge coming by March 11th, the regular S7 for my wife and the Edge for me.  Figured it was time for upgrades I have a S4 and my wife has a S5.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 25, 2016)

Nope. I'm not really a phone guy. I have the S3 neo and I'm satisfied with it. The only thing I would like to have is louder speakers.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 25, 2016)

Devon68 said:


> I would like to have is louder speakers


I use headphones or a Bluetooth speaker


----------



## happita (Feb 25, 2016)

The S5 is really only my 2nd smartphone purchase after my first being the LG Optimus G (E970). I've never been happier in my life. I'm more of a 2 generations behind kinda guy, that way I pay less than half at what the price debuted at and I'm perfectly content with the features it has


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 13, 2016)

S4 here, Will use it till it breaks or Obsolete.


----------



## flmatter (Mar 13, 2016)

I received my S7 Edge on the 10th and so far it is a great phone. Battery life vs my S4 is great, after a whole day of calls, texts and some games it is down to about 60% vs my S4 where I would be @ 30%. The wireless charging is nice too. Operation is smooth and quick, no hesitation or freezing. But I really like the photos this thing takes, the camera is great. Very happy I upgraded.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 15, 2016)

S7 camera is nerfed from the S6, which the S6 is the same as the S5 (16mp as the S7 has 12mp)

Have you tried taking a shower with your phone yet?


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Mar 15, 2016)

Toothless said:


> S7 camera is nerfed from the S6, which the S6 is the same as the S5 (16mp as the S7 has 12mp)
> 
> Have you tried taking a shower with your phone yet?



No it is not nerfed... The megapixel race is useless...


----------



## JATownes (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm on an S5 now that I got right after launch. I'm planning on the S7 Edge when my upgrade comes due in April.  Funny story though, yesterday I received an email from Verizon saying I could upgrade early, so I was all about it...but then they wanted me to send my S5 back to them to use as a refurb.  

I quickly backed out and decided to wait the month so I can hand my S5 down to my daughter to replace her Droid Maxx until her upgrade comes up in August. (She cracked her screen a couple of weeks ago).  I just thought it was crazy that someone would entertain the idea of sending back a perfect S5 (which is still a very capable phone) to upgrade 1 month early.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 15, 2016)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> No it is not nerfed... The megapixel race is useless...


So you say, then explain another word for "lower than previous generation" other than using a fun word "nerfed"


----------



## Zakin (Mar 15, 2016)

Toothless said:


> So you say, then explain another word for "lower than previous generation" other than using a fun word "nerfed"


Should probably actually go read into the technicalities, the camera on the S7 looks ludicrous compared to the S5/S6. Not that they looked bad, but the jump is probably the most astounding since something like the S4 (Or the best since the Note 4.).


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2016)

Zakin said:


> Should probably actually go read into the technicalities, the camera on the S7 looks ludicrous compared to the S5/S6. Not that they looked bad, but the jump is probably the most astounding since something like the S4 (Or the best since the Note 4.).


Note 4 is the same hardware as the S5. Same as the N5/S6 and S3/N2 // S4/N3.

The only real differences is size, screen size, and battery size. Now yes going from a S4 to a S7 will be a huge jump for basically everything since the S6 had a few flaws (no SD card/same software bugs as S5)

The biggest difference in cameras is the lighting. S7 can take better pictures in low light/a lot of light situations. We'll see how Samsung's "dual pixel" camera really fares in the long run once we see enough samples but they did sacrifice megapixels in the case.

I knew the specs of the phones since before the thing was released.


----------



## Zakin (Mar 16, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Note 4 is the same hardware as the S5. Same as the N5/S6 and S3/N2 // S4/N3.
> 
> The only real differences is size, screen size, and battery size. Now yes going from a S4 to a S7 will be a huge jump for basically everything since the S6 had a few flaws (no SD card/same software bugs as S5)
> 
> ...


Alright, you pretty much side stepped my point all the same. My only point was the megapixel wars have pretty much been pointless for a few years now, everyone running Sony's 21+ Megapixel sensors haven't been using them all that well (Even Sony themselves, which is just as peculiar as anything.), and you can tell something is off about it when a giant like Samsung has no real interest in running them either. That's really all my point was, I have a S7 on hand, well I should say my girlfriend decided to upgrade her S5 to one. The difference is actually really ridiculous. This is coming from someone that doesn't really believe phones could ever compete in such a way.

A couple sites have a really solid breakdown of just why the S7's sensor works so well, and in pretty innovative ways, for the most part it's process is just to improve capture speed and low light capture. But if you can capture low light pixels more efficiently everything seems to come in a bit cleaner than a few more megapixels.

Not sure why the attitude, unless I'm misinterpreting, lots of belittling around here for some reason.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2016)

Zakin said:


> Alright, you pretty much side stepped my point all the same. My only point was the megapixel wars have pretty much been pointless for a few years now, everyone running Sony's 21+ Megapixel sensors haven't been using them all that well (Even Sony themselves, which is just as peculiar as anything.), and you can tell something is off about it when a giant like Samsung has no real interest in running them either. That's really all my point was, I have a S7 on hand, well I should say my girlfriend decided to upgrade her S5 to one. The difference is actually really ridiculous. This is coming from someone that doesn't really believe phones could ever compete in such a way.
> 
> Not sure why the attitude, unless I'm misinterpreting, lots of belittling around here for some reason.


I'm not trying to be rude, and sorry if I come off as so. Working at Sprint really opened up how the quality of phones were actually seen - customers saying the S6 or S5 had better pictures than the S7 or vice-versa. Gets fun listening to 30-50 per day about it.

We can all agree Samsung has better cameras than Apple.


----------



## Zakin (Mar 16, 2016)

Toothless said:


> I'm not trying to be rude, and sorry if I come off as so. Working at Sprint really opened up how the quality of phones were actually seen - customers saying the S6 or S5 had better pictures than the S7 or vice-versa. Gets fun listening to 30-50 per day about it.
> 
> We can all agree Samsung has better cameras than Apple.


No worries, I've worked customer service/call centers as well and it really puts a bad taste in your mouth. I'll say so far the S7 really blows me away, but I despise contracts and have no desire to spend 700-750 on one. But damn that thing is a monstrosity in almost every single aspect.

(Also Apple, rofl. They've been backstepping for years and convincing their consumers they are getting more, at least Samsung, LG and even Xiaomi are pushing forward.)


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2016)

Zakin said:


> No worries, I've worked customer service/call centers as well and it really puts a bad taste in your mouth. I'll say so far the S7 really blows me away, but I despise contracts and have no desire to spend 700-750 on one. But damn that thing is a monstrosity in almost every single aspect.
> 
> (Also Apple, rofl. They've been backstepping for years and convincing their consumers they are getting more, at least Samsung, LG and even Xiaomi are pushing forward.)


"Iphone 5 SE"


Usually you can sign up for a contract, go a year, upgrade on a installment or lease and that contract wipes. Or that's how Sprint did it.

Applying for a job at AT&T or Verizon to get back into the workplace. Sprint cut a contract so they dropped 10k employees. My center was one so 500+ people lost their jobs.


----------



## Zakin (Mar 16, 2016)

Toothless said:


> "Iphone 5 SE"
> 
> 
> Usually you can sign up for a contract, go a year, upgrade on a installment or lease and that contract wipes. Or that's how Sprint did it.
> ...


Unfortunately in Maine, Sprint has somewhere along the lines of 0 reliable service unless you happen to be on the busiest street in the top 5 Cities. My mother only stayed with them because retention department gave them a boost modem free phone upgrades on three plans and two year discount on their monthly.

I had to resort to H20 (AT&T branch.) Even though I hate them, if I could fathom the yearly cost of being on Verizon I'd probably contract a S7 like my girl did.

Also to stay on topic-ish, the only big thing that has kept me from Samsung for the past three generation or so is because I am more of a power user. Knox is a nightmare to custom ROM users, mostly because a lot of the time you end up forfeiting your warranty or you just cannot unlock bootloader because of it. I'd actually say it is personally the only negative I've ever had with Samsung for the past few years, something other companies like LG have actually made the opposite stance on for the most part.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2016)

Zakin said:


> Unfortunately in Maine, Sprint has somewhere along the lines of 0 reliable service unless you happen to be on the busiest street in the top 5 Cities. My mother only stayed with them because retention department gave them a boost modem free phone upgrades on three plans and two year discount on their monthly.
> 
> I had to resort to H20 (AT&T branch.) Even though I hate them, if I could fathom the yearly cost of being on Verizon I'd probably contract a S7 like my girl did.


Verizon prepaid might be an option however you'd have to buy the phone full price.


----------



## Zakin (Mar 16, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Verizon prepaid might be an option however you'd have to buy the phone full price.



Unfortunately, CDMA destroys me, I actually really want to try the new Xiaomi Mi5, but can only SIM card that. Has to be a GSM carrier.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 16, 2016)

Zakin said:


> Unfortunately, CDMA destroys me, I actually really want to try the new Xiaomi Mi5, but can only SIM card that. Has to be a GSM carrier.


Depending on your data use,  Google Fi might be an option since it runs off of GSM and CDMA (T-Mobile and Sprint)


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Mar 16, 2016)

Toothless said:


> So you say, then explain another word for "lower than previous generation" other than using a fun word "nerfed"



I did not read through the entire article, but it might give you an idea...

http://www.digitaltrends.com/photography/image-sensor-size-matters/

_*Sensor size, not megapixels, is what matters*

Compare the size of a DSLR to a pocket camera or smartphone – the difference is noticeable. From this you can conclude that the larger DSLR will accommodate a larger sensor, and in turn a larger sensor will produce the better picture. This is why resolution doesn’t matter solely, because a more advanced camera with a large sensor will trump the low-end point-and-shoot with a small sensor, even if both sport the same number of megapixels. With a small sensor, the pixels can’t capture as much light, so a pocket camera will produce images that have less dynamic range and never as clean as a DSLR. A camera with a larger sensor will also produce images with less noise, especially at high ISO. Of course, the tradeoff in image quality means more convenience._


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 17, 2016)

personally i want it but the price it outt of my wallet 

maybe now im considering to get some local branded phones, but the one that has M version


----------



## monim1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Last week S7 Pre-booking is closed. Very soon it's will be available in market. S7 edge do not start pre-booking till now. It's will be start very soon.
You can contact with Samsung exclusive point or SIS shop for pre-booking. They will inform you.


----------



## fritoking (Apr 26, 2016)

I bought the s7 edge, had a HTC one m8 previously, I have to say this phone is pretty amazing. No slowdown,  no stuttering, no lockups or freezes and takes great photos....I think it's probably the best phone I've ever owned so far....can't really find any thing I don't like about it.


----------



## dhdude (Apr 26, 2016)

fritoking said:


> I bought the s7 edge, had a HTC one m8 previously, I have to say this phone is pretty amazing. No slowdown,  no stuttering, no lockups or freezes and takes great photos....I think it's probably the best phone I've ever owned so far....can't really find any thing I don't like about it.



I did exactly the same thing, went from M8 to S7 Edge and love it! Rock solid device!


----------



## JATownes (Apr 26, 2016)

I grabbed an S7 Edge a little over a week ago, and I will admit it is a pretty superb device.  Battery life is great, Marshmallow is a dramatic improvement, and I catch myself using the edge applications much more than I ever anticipated.  Highly recommend it.

JAT


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 25, 2016)

I did pre-order it because I couldn't wait to finally have it in my hands. I am a Samsung user for 10 years and change the model almost every  year. The samsung GALAXY S7 Mini worked just perfectly for me. However, due to my habit of changing the model every now and then, I am now using J7 Duo and it is great.. The screen, the camera result and fast processing speeds are just great.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 25, 2016)

Id still be on my S2 4G if Pokemon Go didnt have such a fit with it. So now on my new S5 Mini, and ill keep on this for as long as I can.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 25, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> I did pre-order it because I couldn't wait to finally have it in my hands. I am a Samsung user for 10 years and change the model almost every  year. The samsung GALAXY S7 Mini worked just perfectly for me. However, due to my habit of changing the model every now and then, I am now using J7 Duo and it is great.. The screen, the camera result and fast processing speeds are just great.


just think of J7 too but so far i hold myself from getting new device, i may wait kinda longer for android N
S7 is nice but thats not on my level for getting that phone


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes that is a nice idea though but do you know when can we expect their update? I read a news on 22nd August that there is still some time.


----------

